# New Enz nozzle has arrived.



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Ordered this penetrating nozzle at the pumper show. It has a recessed front nozzle almost like a pressure washer. Tomorrow it goes to work.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Inside


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

It also came with this. ENZ really knows nozzles. Based on my specs, I'm losing 908.5 psi and .1 gallons.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Im dying to see how it works. Keep us posted!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thats good stuff right there!!


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

How'd you get yours already? Maybe mine will come soon then too.


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

What other trade or group of people would be so excited and even request follow up regarding sticking an expensive new tool I poo? Just a thought that crossed my mind. It truly looks like a well made piece of machinery. Happy pooblasting

from the long lost app


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I used it for the first time today. I opened a line with it, but it didn't pull as well as I expected. After the line was open, I finished cleaning with my ENZ grenade bomb. The grenade bomb pulls much better but it doesn't have a front insert. Maybe I'm losing a lot of thrust out of the front insert? It did open the line almost instantly though, grease stoppage in a 6" line.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Forward nozzles do counteract the thrust...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Forward nozzles do counteract the thrust...



I knew that but this one seems to counteract it quite a bit.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The rearward nozzles are 0.1mm smaller and if they were angled more to the rear the thrust would increase at the expense of side scrubbing and centering in the line...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The nozzle you bought is used for cutting open a hole. 

The rule of thumb when dealing with forward cutting nozzles is no more then 25% forward and 75% back. Also your back jets.....not sure what angle those are but for that application I'd go for 20-25 degrees.....you want steep angle for better pulling. So in your application you'd want to have 3.5 gpm out the front and 2 gpm out the back six orifices

My jetter is smaller but this is the same principle....I had aqua mole make a 1f/2r nozzle for me. They spec so 1 gpm is forward and the 2 rear jets are at 15 degrees. It pulls pretty darn well considering how little water is flowing through there. I only use it to blow a hole through the roots so the root ranger can clean it up.

Now a warthog is different because the front jet is at an angle so the push back isn't as strong. One of my friends has the nozzle you bought.....he doesn't like it and went instead with a 3f/6r nozzle.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.ultimatewasher.com/nozzles-size-pressure-washer.htm

So looking at the nozzle chart, they got the front right but the 6 rear are oversized. Are you getting 4000 out the pump cause that spec sheet says the nozzle would be sized for about 21 gpm at 4000 psi. I think your nozzle is oversized.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I also have the three front/ six rear chisel point. I find that it doesn't do all that well in hard grease blockages. The Warthog is much better at opening those lines. Since the Warthog is large, expensive, and prone to get stuck, I decided to get a true penetrating nozzle. I'm not sure what angle the rear jets are but I'm assuming it's low. It did open the line really fast and I guess that's what it's made for. I'll keep trying it and see if I get a better feel for it.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> http://www.ultimatewasher.com/nozzles-size-pressure-washer.htm
> 
> 
> 
> So looking at the nozzle chart, they got the front right but the 6 rear are oversized. Are you getting 4000 out the pump cause that spec sheet says the nozzle would be sized for about 21 gpm at 4000 psi. I think your nozzle is oversized.



Interesting. I'll give them a call and discuss. The nozzle is supposed to be sized for 4000/18 with 625' of 1/2" hose.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

A super simple way to measure your angle is to put a wire or toothpick in the orifice and the pipe at the inlet and measure the degree.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> A super simple way to measure your angle is to put a wire or toothpick in the orifice and the pipe at the inlet and measure the degree.


Using the folding ruler to do that


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Well it just paid for itself today. Cleared an ice blockage in 45 seconds.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> Well it just paid for itself today. Cleared an ice blockage in 45 seconds.


How do you know it was an ice blockage and not something else? Living in cali, I find those ice blockages interesting as hell.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

This particular property has a history of lines freezing. The stacks are all in an outside garage without walls, and it's on the Long Island Sound. So I get there today, pop the clean out and run my cable. Solid dead end right at the sweep. Can't even dig into it. So I fill my tanks and get jetting. 45 seconds in the line and boom...off she goes. It makes a real cool sound, like a swarm of bees.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> How do you know it was an ice blockage and not something else? Living in cali, I find those ice blockages interesting as hell.


One sure way is cabling the line you get to a point where forward progress slows to a creep of maybe a inch an hour...

No matter how hard you push the cable won't stop turning, the blade just glides on that ice...

Then you pull the cable out and it is colder than a witch's t*t...

It's Ice Baby!:yes:

It takes either a belly or a low flow like a dripping faucet or, leaking flapper to freeze a drain line...


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Drain Pro said:


> I also have the three front/ six rear chisel point. I find that it doesn't do all that well in hard grease blockages. The Warthog is much better at opening those lines. Since the Warthog is large, expensive, and prone to get stuck, I decided to get a true penetrating nozzle. I'm not sure what angle the rear jets are but I'm assuming it's low. It did open the line really fast and I guess that's what it's made for. I'll keep trying it and see if I get a better feel for it.


I have the exact nozzle. I don't use it very much,, but when its a really stubborn blockage it will bore through almost anything. Your right, it doesn't pull all that great, but like I keep telling my wife, you cant have everything.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Drain Pro said:


> Ordered this penetrating nozzle at the pumper show. It has a recessed front nozzle almost like a pressure washer. Tomorrow it goes to work. [iurl="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=42977&d=1425419662"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had a tough root blockage couldn't get through with my 3/8 warthog and couldn't get camera past front of house. And made a major mess of back flow doing that. Plumber who hired me installed cleanout front of house,, then 1/2 inch warthog wouldn't go through after about 5 minutes of trying. Put this, Yourr new nozzle on and got through almost immediately,, worked the 3 very bad sections with it to get through and pass the root intrusion spots, then put the warthog on and cleaned it up. Had one stubborn spot that didn't want to clean up so finished it off with the keg micro mini chain flail. . The moral of this story. The nozzle dosnt get used much cuz the 1/2 warthog is mostly enough, but when it's super duper knarly, this nozzle is awesome. So feel good about having this pricey nozzle you may not use much. Unless you clear frozen sewers, I'm thinking it would be awesome for that.


----------

